# كتاب Laser Fabrication and Machining of Materials



## ديدين (17 ديسمبر 2010)

*Laser Fabrication and Machining of Materials By Narendra B. Dahotre, Sandip Harimkar*
Publisher: Spri nger 2008 | 558 Pages | ISBN: 0387723439 | PDF | 13 MB



Laser machining is an emerging area with a wide variety of applications, ranging from bulk machining in metal forming to micromachining and microstructuring in electronics and biomedical applications. The unique properties of lasers allow for use in flexible manufacturing techniques such as laser-assisted mechanical machining (LAM) and laser-assisted chemical machining (LCM). Laser Fabrication and Machining of Materials provides a comprehensive overview of the fundamental principles and emerging applications of lasers related to material removal and forming processes, and also provides a link between advanced materials and advanced processing and manufacturing techniques. Laser Fabrication and Machining of Materials introduces readers to the fundamental properties and physical phenomena of laser machining and its applications on the macro, micro, and nano scales. Examples of existing, emerging, and potential techniques are discussed, giving students and practicing engineers alike the opportunity to expand their use of lasers in such disciplines as mechanical processes, electronics, materials, and manufacturing.



التحميل من هنا

أو 

من هنا


تحياتي . . .


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (25 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## سناء عبدالله (8 يناير 2011)

لم استطيع التحميل ومحتاجة بشدة لهذا الكتاب الروابط غير مجدية


----------



## ديدين (8 يناير 2011)

بالرغم أن كلا من الرابطيم ما زالا في الخدمة 
و لكن على أي مواقع الرفع تريدينه ؟


----------

